# Greenhouse shelving/storage/organization



## Harbisgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I have an A frame greenhouse  14 x 21.  I don't use all of the space for growing, much of it is used for storing my gardening supplies. Unfortunately because it is an A frame there is currently no shelving or worktops or anything - all my stuff is spread out all over the floor and it drives me CRAZY. Id like to add some tabletop workspace and shelving to store all of my stuff. But I'm not sure how to approach it since it would have to be built back into the angle of 'wall'. Were somewhat handy so we could build some shelves here and there but I was really hoping to have more of a thought out master plan, rather than just start nailing in boards for shelves. Does anybody have an A frame greenhouse (or any building for that matter) with wall storage? Ideas and pictures would be most appreciated!


----------

